# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  This Forum

## frankraimondi

I need help trying to figure out this forum.  I try to do a search to see if my question has been answered but it keeps logging me out.  Is there a help button or contact also on the page that I am not seeing.  Sorry to do a thread on this.  Thanks for your help guys.

----------


## FDibbins

I did a search under his name, and this is the only thread I can find.  Did you use a different ID before?  We did have some problems with the servers a few days ago, but that has been resolved, so are you still having a problem?

edit:  well duh, of course you are, else you would not have posted that, sorry

----------


## jaslake

Hi frankraimondi

Welcome to the Forum!!

I've asked Mods/Admins to look at your issue. This is a GREAT Forum and your issue will get resolved.

Edit...
I also had this issue for several days



> it keeps logging me out



but it appears to have been resolved. If you continue to have issues PLEASE continue to HAMMER away on this Thread...it helps all of us.

----------


## arlu1201

Have you clicked on Remember me button below the username while logging in?

----------


## davesexcel

I am having the same issue as the OP.
I can log in and search threads, as soon as I select a thread to look at, it logs me out.
Here is what is happening.OPen site I am already logged insearch threads I am logged inSelect a thread to look at, I am logged out.The reply to thread icon is available.Reply to thread, I am logged in.Cannot start a thread, keeps me logged out. I couldn't start my own thread on this, so I had to piggy back on an existing thread.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Me, too.  It's VERY annoying...

----------


## davesexcel

I wanted to edit my post, but it has me as logged, out, I click the "Register to Reply" icon, and it tells me I am already logged in as davesexcel

----------


## StephenR

Similar problem here. It tells me I have logged on and I get the welcome screen but then I am not logged in in the programming forum, but if I go to the main forum page I am logged in and can post here.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

If this is happening to all users, it may well explain the exceptionally low level of activity this morning (well, it's morning here... just...)

----------


## Norie

Well it was happening to me but now it's apparently magically been fixed. :Smilie:

----------


## davesexcel

Well seems to work now!!

----------


## StephenR

Norie - same here!

----------


## davesexcel

> If this is happening to all users, it may well explain the exceptionally low level of activity this morning (well, it's morning here... just...)



Actually, it's morning here Glenn, 5:58 AM, Probable 12:58 where you are?
I think you guys are 7 hrs ahead of us.

----------


## Norie

It's 1203 in the UK but i think this behavior started early this morning, approx 0300-0400 GMT - I was listening to the tennis.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

It's still playing up with me, having been Ok for about 20 minutes...

----------


## FDibbins

This was my reply on a similar thread...




> I was on quite a while yesterday (from 10 am-ish to past midnite - wasnt on the entire time, I DO have a life lol) and had no problems at all. From about 3pm to about 9pm i was logged in teh entire time, also with no problems

----------


## daddylonglegs

> ....from 10 am-ish....From about 3pm to about 9pm....



I think you would have been OK at those times, Ford. For US users I assume most of you missed out!

The main problems I saw were from approx 7 AM to 11 AM UK time which is 2 AM to 6 AM Eastern Time (US)

----------


## FDibbins

OK yes, I was sleepy-byes by then.  I work 2nd shift and get home at about 11pm

----------


## Richard Buttrey

For the record when it happened to me I raised the problem in the Mods forum in a post to Deepasha and EF Management pointing out, yet again, that what really upsets people is not so much the problem itself but the lack of any acknowledgment on the home landing page that there is a known problem and that it is being addressed. 

It's basic PR which EF Management don't yet seem to have grasped and consequently we all waste a lot of time wondering if it is 'just me' or something more general.

----------


## FDibbins

Agree, Richard.  If we get told what's happening, it makes things "ok" - not better, but "ok" lol

----------


## TMS

AFAIAA, there still hasn't been any acknowledgement of the problem or its resolution. The dynamic TT strikes again.  Anyone holding a book on how long Depasha will hang around?

----------


## FDibbins

who's giving the odds?

----------


## TMS

Back to the good old slow responses and attempts to double post.

So much for improvements ...

----------


## TMS

And so Sunday night backups drag on into Friday morning ...

Back to the good old slow responses, never ending egg timer (as was), and attempts to double post.

----------


## Andy Pope

Just recieved 35 'Reply to thread' emails for 1 thread with 1 response.

Guess TT are tinkering again  :Frown:

----------


## alansidman

This is a first.  After about five minutes in hour glass hell, I got the following message.
Capture.PNG

----------


## alansidman

This is a first.  After about five minutes in hour glass hell, I got the following message.
Attachment 373946

----------


## TMS

@Alan: and did you manually post that comment twice?  Once with inline image and once wih a link to .png file?

----------


## alansidman

No.  System posted it twice.  I used the icon on the menu bar to post.

----------


## TMS

@Alan: quite impressive that not only does it do things twice, it does them in different way  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

I am also impressed.  Do you think this is a new feature from the TT?   :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

> Do you think this is a new feature from the TT?



Quite possibly, maybe they're tinkering again ... the "TTT"  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

And so Sunday night backups drag on into Thursday morning ...

Site/Page not available, slow responses, never ending egg timer (as was), and attempts to double post.


Is this just me, or is it affecting everyone.


I have a very fast (cable) Internet Connection, at least for the UK.  I use the latest version of Chrome.  Why is it so bad?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> Is this just me, or is it affecting everyone.



Me too facing this for the past 6 hours and trying to answer the questions  :Frown:

----------


## davesexcel

Funny,

I had PM'd one of the Admins to delete the Duplicates in this thread,

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3984482

He neither replied or deleted the duplicates.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Duplicate Post*
I Edited (Removed) / tidied up my two posts here  to make it clearer in one!!!!.... following FDibbins advice / First Method..





> ….., you can just edit it with something like "duplicate post" (I use this 1) or ……………

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> …… but it has me as logged, out, I click the "Register to Reply" icon, and it tells me I am already logged in as……
> 
> …….
> …I can log in and search threads, as soon as I select a thread to look at, it logs me out.
> Here is what is happening.OPen site I am already logged insearch threads I am logged inSelect a thread to look at, I am logged out.The reply to thread icon is available.Reply to thread, I am logged in.Cannot start a thread, keeps me logged out...








> …. It tells me I have logged on and I get the welcome screen but then I am not logged in in the programming forum, but if I go to the main forum page……..





.  A small contribution from me here: (It may or may not be useful depending on if you can see the IMG images I am posting)….


……
.    In my short Excel Forum life here and elsewhere this has continued to bug me. 
.    I seem to have it mastered in a roundabout sort of way.  
.    …… I often see this offered to me for log - in purposes:
http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/Do...0jbor.jpg.html


…. So I can log – in “up there” at the top with those small boxes… or  in the big Log – in window presented to me centrally



 Depending on what exactly I am doing in the Forum, it seems that experimenting on exactly where you log – in will affect your success. Unfortunately success seems  to vary from time to time. So I can only recommend experimenting a bit

…. Currently I get the best results from logging in up there at the top and ignoring the Big Central Window. Strangely I am also currently finding that checking the Remember Me? Box does not have the great effect that it always used to have with these sorts of issues. I do get annoyingly logged - out in ways similar to those already commented in this thread. However I seem to be able to re-log – in without difficulty if I just always log – in “up there” only.

http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/Do...qrdg6.jpg.html





.   Again I expect it is system dependant. I can only recommend experimenting with the different offered boxes.
.   Hope that may be a little help.

Alan

----------


## FDibbins

> Funny,
> 
> I had PM'd one of the Admins to delete the Duplicates in this thread,
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3984482
> 
> He neither replied or deleted the duplicates.



Dave, sorry for the late reply on this  :Frown: 

If you need a duplcate removed, you cn just edit it with something like "duplicate post" (I use this 1) or request a mod to delete/remove it for you  :Smilie:

----------

